# Ice fishing Salmon?



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

Is this done? Im going up to the UP in a week to fish with a buddy from Minnesota, who has fished everything Minnesota has to offer, but never salmon. I was wondering where one might hook some sammies in the UP around the Paradise/Whitefish point area or possibly the St Ignace Lake Michigan/Huron shoreline. If not Salmon then maybe some whitefish or lake trout?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

I mentioned the two above areas because we would have a place to stay up there in those areas. Also.Marquette, but that would be home and not camp!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Folks catch Coho around Marquette and Munising, but usually more in the spring although I know of folks fishing open water right now catching a few in Marquette. As for catching Kings through the ice, I've never heard of it, but I imagine its possible someplace, but maybe not, I would think they should be deep this time of year, too deep to have ice basically.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

google jig head TV, they have videos on ice fishing lake superior, trout, salmon, whitefish....and they are not that far off shore...but in deep water


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just read an article in mich outdoors mag about ice fishing for lake trout in the u.p. You might be able to find it online. Looked like fun, gotta fish really deep for them but they are big! Good luck


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

The only area I'm aware of ice fishing for salmon on Lake Superior in U.S. waters is the Apostle Islands in northern Wisconsin on the Bayfield Peninsula. Ashland, WI. is just a bit south and Duluth, MN. is 90 miles to the west.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Back when I was at LSSC (a College then) we caught the hell out 'em off the mouth of Pendils creek...on spawn bags and hand lines...the water was so clear we layed on the ice and put a coat over our heads and could see them taking the bait...but that was a long time ago...


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Lerxst said:


> The only area I'm aware of ice fishing for salmon on Lake Superior in U.S. waters is the Apostle Islands in northern Wisconsin on the Bayfield Peninsula. Ashland, WI. is just a bit south and Duluth, MN. is 90 miles to the west.



I'm aware of a couple of guides in the area of the Apostles. Jim Hudson and Craig Putchat. I can forward more info if you are interested, shoot me a PM.

Harry


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just about any creek around whitefish bay should have some coho and rainbows around. All I use is small swedish pimples with a couple wax worms.


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

ficious said:


> I'm aware of a couple of guides in the area of the Apostles. Jim Hudson and Craig Putchat. I can forward more info if you are interested, shoot me a PM.
> 
> Harry


Harry.......not in the cards at this time. I know about the area from you maybe a future trip.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Scott, 

Keep an eye open for me sunday. Got somethin might interest you.

Harry


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

Trout bay off Grand Island in Munising I have caught a lot of Coho over the years. I have no idea what the ice conditions there are now, so try to find out from a local.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Just an FYI, all the water around the M-123 to Brimley was open about three weeks ago....not even shelf ice other than "back bay" (no salmon there). This was when there was 12-16+ inches on inland waters. Not sure how it would be now, but you could check it out. It would be along the Curley Lewis highway (Lakeshore Dr.) Same area that TVCEAST is talking about. No need for a quad or sled, they're all walk out spots. Fish within 200 yards of shore. When we're talking coho's though, they're "jacks", under 18". Be there before sun up too.....leave by 2pm.


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

AceMcbanon said:


> Trout bay off Grand Island in Munising I have caught a lot of Coho over the years. I have no idea what the ice conditions there are now, so try to find out from a local.


Just curious how you get to Trout Bay from the mainland this time of year?


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

ficious said:


> Scott,
> 
> Keep an eye open for me sunday. Got somethin might interest you.
> 
> Harry


 
Yep I will .


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

What was the verdict...you get out anywhere?

I went out that way last Weds and there wasn't squat for ice. There was one guy out in front of Pendill's, but he must have had some big balls. All the way from there to the Silver Creek, I wouldn't even think about it honestly. Didn't go all the way up to the Tahq. River mouth though.


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lerxst said:


> Just curious how you get to Trout Bay from the mainland this time of year?


 You need to take a snowmachine to the Island and then a trail to trout bay. The weather has been incredibly windy lately and I doubt there is any safe ice there  Trour Bay faces lake superior and has little protection from wind and waves so the ice there is extremely variable.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

We used to get some kings and quite a few hoho's and steelies off the Falls river in L'anse. I know last year they got some behind the DNR office in Baraga , Sand Point I believe, thats deep water quick. I know they used to get em in Grand Marais and Munising also but dont know the conditions this year. Good Luck, and hang on to yer pole.....


----------



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

uptracker said:


> What was the verdict...you get out anywhere?
> 
> I went out that way last Weds and there wasn't squat for ice. There was one guy out in front of Pendill's, but he must have had some big balls. All the way from there to the Silver Creek, I wouldn't even think about it honestly. Didn't go all the way up to the Tahq. River mouth though.


well it's almost a year later, but we didn't go out either! drove south a few miles from the Tahq river mouth and it looked really sketchy so we stuck to inland lakes. this year looks like we'll be fishing the manistique lakes with a spear shack, but i'd still like to try the big lake one of these years. specifically, a year it gets below freezing before the january :rant:


----------

